# icone finder



## Euphorbia (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu envie d'essayer candybar. Mais voilà, j'ai voulu faire un essai en ne changeant que l'icone pour graver dans la barre d'outil du finder et je ne sais pas par quel miracle l'icone du finder a disparu du dock. Impossible de la remettre puisque je n'en ai pas en stock.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me l'envoyer ?
Merci.


----------



## Euphorbia (14 Décembre 2005)

Justement, ça reste vide. Je crois qu'il y a eu un problème à l'origine lors du premier lancement de candybar quand il a créé la sauvegarde pour restaurer les icones.


----------



## AuGie (14 Décembre 2005)

Voila pour toi :


----------



## Euphorbia (15 Décembre 2005)

Super merci.


----------

